# Bucket List



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering what is on your bucket list.

Mine has a couple of priorities on it. 1. Elk hunt in Montana. 2. Elk hunt in Colorado. 3. Bear hunt some where.

Just looking for more ideas so let us know, whats on your bucket list.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A trip to Isle Royale National Park: http://www.nps.gov/isro/index.htm


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*a snow Goose Hunt some Day and another trip to the PD towns with my Son--------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

mine would be,in no particular order

rocky mountain elk,antelope,alaskan moose,musk ox,mtn lion,grizzley bear,wild bison,any and all members of the sheep family

i would like them to be taken with a bow,but would do them with a rifle


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mountain Lion with a call.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I seldom hunt big game anymore. But, I do hunt predators. Coyote, fox, bobcat, badger, have fallen in my sights. I've called up Mountain Lion to ten yards, but sadly, didn't have the tag to take him. I've had black bear to twenty yards, but without the call. So I'm going to need a big ass bucket. Lets start with the predators of North America (black bear, grizzly, polar bear, wolf, lynx, artic fox, gator) all with a call, and go from there. I left the lion out, thinking I can scratch it off without the actual kill. Is that right or should I call in another? Maybe work my way south. I hear Mexico has some dandy critters with good fur....It's what I do


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I just crossed off a bucket list item last week!! A prarie dog trip with my dad AND my son. My dad and I have been going since the early 90's but my son didn't show much interest till after we got home last year. Had a great time, and got lots of memories and pictures. Only thing really left for me is a spot and stalk hunt for big black bear and an Idaho or Montana wolf.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunt in other states and get a brown bear. Fast rope out of a blackhawk helocopter, that is one I will not get to do but I would like to do it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

DW,

Good question. For me I would like to hunt, trap and snare Wolves. (Figure I'll practice on Coyotes.) Would really like to run a Coyote line in the Mid-West for about 3 weeks. (This would be very doable with family/vacation plans, but would be a little gear intensive.) Want to hunt Coyotes in South Dakota. They have a $42.00 Non-Resident predator license. (Might do this this November. Brother in law has a place in Yankton.) Would also like to trap a Bear in a foot-hold, but I don't think many (if any) states allow it.

Bucket list with Boys entails just about everything else. I told Caleb he has to keep tuning up his rifle shooting and hunting skills. He said, "Dad how old do I have to be to hunt Wolves?"

Here I'll go on a little rant, but hopefully not a huge hijack. I really appreciate "What we would like to do", but I have a serious problem with some of the method to our madness. In the old days, men went into the woods in Oct and came out in December. During those months they usually came across an abundance of the critter they sought. We tend to pare down each hunt into a neat 6 day package. Yes, if you're hunting some critters 6 days might be plenty, but oft-times 6 days has just allowed you to figure your game. THIS IS WHY I'M SO FOND OF HUNTING PLACES WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY DURING A LONG VACATION. ...Not knocking outfitters, but the success of our "dream hunts" would be much better if we didn't lock into a simple 6 days.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny thing about the bucket list. One of my dreams was to play baseball at Tiger Stadium (now torn down in Detroit.) I played ball into high school and was still playing softball in my 40s when I heard an announcement on the radio about being able to play at Tiger Stadium with some of the Tigers. It was called the Field of Dreams and I signed up in August 1994.

Got the thrill of my life as the starting pitcher (at age 44) and ended up catching both ends of a double header the second day. With a total of 23 guys on my team, many had to sit out while others played, but all players batted, even if they were not playing in the field. Oddly enough, no one else would play catcher, so I never came out of the lineup the entire time!

Willie Horton (ex-Tiger star from the '68 World champs) was my coach and Jim Price (catcher from the same team in '68 and now a radio Tigers broadcaster) ran the games. I got Ernie Harwell (hall of fame announcer, now passed away) to sign my bat along with others.

Lots of photos and VHS video and got the MVP from Willie Horton. I was even asked to play for a traveling team out of Toledo - and, this after not having played hardball for 28 years!

When I was contacted to play the following year, I declined, because it never would have come close to the surreal thrill of doing it the first time. Never touched a hardball again - except the one I got signed by the Tigers.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good story Glen. Glad your bucket is full.

Was up in Williamsport the other weekend for a 3-D PLA shoot (PA Longbow Assoc). My sons' friend (11 YOA) who is from the Williamsport area had to leave the one morning to play ball. His team had the chance to play on the Little League World Series field. They tied the other team and all the youngsters had a chance of a lifetime.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story Glen,Jim Price was one of my favorites as I was also a catcher when I played hardball.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great story Glen, I've been a Tiger fan since i was a cubbie.

Toledo ? Geez Where'd they play home games ? The fair grounds... ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess they play in the mud somewhere, YD.

Funny thing when I got to the stadium the first day. I had to walk out to the 440 mark in center field just to see how far it was to home plate and I kept waiting for a grounds person to yell at me for walking on the grass.

The coolest thing was hanging with Jim Price and Willie Horton in the dugout. Since Price was a catcher, his rule was for the catcher to take batting practice before anyone else and to be able to take as many swings as he wanted.

And, the stories they told. I left with a deep respect for Willie Horton, too. He's a well-respected member of the community yet today and speaks to youngsters about life. Great ambassador for the game.

I went from being timid about the whole experience when I got there to feeling like I belonged there.

Some day I'll have to convert those VHS tapes to digital before I lose the stuff.

Yes, that experience took one off the list. That's for sure.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

I would like get a black with a long bow


----------

